# cd and dvd not load before sysinstall



## aoyilmaz (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi

I am using arch linux 3 years. I decided to try FreeBSD. And I dowloaded and burned amd64 cd and dvd.

When I choose default, acpi disabled and safe mode options, both dvd and bootonly cd bot boot.

And then I dowloaded and burned i386 dvd. Again dvd not boot. When I choose acpi disabled and safe mode option, this message appears:

```
Fatal double fault:
eip = 0x94af
esp = 0x0
ebp = 0x4a1
cpuid = 0 ; aoic id = 00
panic : double fault
cpuid = 0
uptime = 1s
```
What can I do?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 23, 2009)

How did you burn these CDs / DVDs? Did you burn them as *bootable* CD/DVDs, or did you just burn the ISO file to disk (making it a data disk, not a boot disk)?


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 23, 2009)

I did md5sum control. I know how to burn iso images. No problem. Ä°t is bootable. I tried to another computer. Cd and dvd are running.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2009)

Are you sure the hardware is ok?


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 23, 2009)

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52

Hardware is ok.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe you discovered a bug, most probably in BTX (eip). Or, maybe you have a faulty RAM, causing GDT corruption, causing interrupts to fail, causing the double fault.

Is Linux (or anything else) working fine all day long? Could you run memtest86+ for a few hours?


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 24, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Is Linux (or anything else) working fine all day long? Could you run memtest86+ for a few hours?



I will try.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 24, 2009)

I did memtest. No error found. What should I do ?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 24, 2009)

How long did you run memtest86+? How many passes? Sometimes errors take 15-20 hours or even more to appear.
And you haven't answered my question about Linux. Is it running fine an entire day?

Alternatively you could try an older or newer version of FreeBSD.

You may also check the mailing lists for a similar problem, and file a problem/bug report.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 24, 2009)

15-20 hours! I did memtest 50 minutes. 

Yes, linux is running entire day.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 24, 2009)

By the way, I tried to download PC-BSD 7.1.1 64bit. Again I saw same message.

This night I will try memtest again. And I will write result tommorrow morning.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you tried an older (6.x) or newer (7.2, 8.0-RC) version of FreeBSD?

The time it takes for memtest86+ to run x tests/passes depends of course on your system, but you should at the very least complete 10 passes successfully. More is better.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 25, 2009)

I did memtest for 9 hours. 11 passes. No errors.

I will try FreeBSD 8.0 RC1 tonight.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 25, 2009)

I tried FreeBSD 8.0 RC1 amd64 bootonly cd. Same error.

Default option's result:




ACPI disabled option's result:





i386 or amd64. anything change.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

I guess you could still try a memstick install:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/8.0/


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi

I did memtest 15 hours. 19 passes. No error. I tried different RAM. Anything changed

I tried installation with memstick. Same error.

FreeBSD does not like me. 

What should I do?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 27, 2009)

Try RC2, just in case.

If it still doesn't work, report the problem, including all the details you posted here and your exact system specs.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Oct 27, 2009)

I report a few days ago. I am waiting.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Nov 5, 2009)

I tried RC2. Same result same error. This problem can not solve. 

What should I do?


----------



## aoyilmaz (Nov 5, 2009)

Dell Inspiron 1501


```
$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge           
00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge           
00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge           
00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA 
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)      
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)      
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)      
00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)      
00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)      
00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 13)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
08:01.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
08:01.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 01)
```


----------



## aoyilmaz (Nov 8, 2009)

*Unsolved*

I am sorry. UNSOLVED.


----------



## aoyilmaz (Nov 13, 2009)

I tried RC3. Same message and same error. Why is this happening? Why?


----------



## aoyilmaz (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi again.

I tried FreeBSD 6.4 amd64 bootonly cd. And it works.  

Now, if I install 6.4, then can I upgrade all system to 7.2 or 8.0?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you tried the i386 v8 latest?  
There is even a site somewhere that I think has
*daily* builds of it to download... maybe even
with software already installed... I have it
written down, but it would take *very* long to
find.  Less time to search...


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 18, 2009)

You can install FreeBSD-any straight from 6.x CD

Figure 2-11 of handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install/options.png

you just need to change release name, and install over net.


----------



## Grey_Ash (Dec 3, 2009)

I have yet to get 8.0 up and running on my Inspirion 1501. Single core Turion version. My problem is this 
 essentially. Once I can get grub2 to boot FreeBSD , I'll test this fix.


----------

